# surchauffe ( CPU A à 70°C )



## TicTacMint (3 Février 2009)

Bonjour
, 
je suis nouveau et écris sur ce forum en dernier recours: 

J'ai un MacBook 2.2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo depuis presque un an déjà et depuis quelques jours il n'arrête pas de surchauffer. Sans aucune applications active, son CPU A est à 70°C. J'ai entendus parler d'un problèmes avec une application de l'imprimante qui ne passe pas et qui mange tout le CPU, mais mon moniteur d'activité n'indique rien qui dépasse les 10%... Je ne vois pas ce que ça peu être. C'est assez dérangeant pour le bruit, mais sûrtout, ça me fait peur, car dès que j'ouvre Final Cat Pro, il passe à 80°C, voire plus, sans redescendre. 

Voilà, je n'y comprend rien 






Merci de m'aider

Arthur


----------



## mac_gyver (3 Février 2009)

Met ta capture d'écran en pièce jointe (cf. trombone) car on ne la voit pas. 
C'est bizarre que ton processeur chauffe si le moniteur d'activié n'indique pas une surconsommation des ressources :mouais: 

As-tu reclasser les opérations par % d'utilisation du CPU dans le moniteur d'activité pour toujours avoir le processus qui bouffe le plus de haut de liste ? J'ai un MacBook de la même génération que toi et quand le ventilateur s'emballe "tout seul" (c'est arrivé 2 fois) c'est l'indexation de spotlight qui est en cause (process "mds" ou "mds_root"). Si tu vois l'un de ces processus qui passe à 80-120%, il faudra désactiver l'indexation puis réindexer ton volume Macintosh HD pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.

Tiens-nous informé


----------



## dathis (3 Février 2009)

A SUPPRIMER
Désolé erreur de clic.



Un nettoyage du ventilateur ainsi que du radiateur s'impose à ce que je comprend.
Ouvre le mac, et équipe toi d'un pinceau ou bien meme d'une brosse a dents, une bombe d'air propre, et lance toi. Aspirateur à tes cotés pour eviter de "faire disputer par maman".


----------



## dathis (3 Février 2009)

Un nettoyage du ventilateur ainsi que du radiateur s'impose à ce que je comprend.
Ouvre la, et équipe toi d'un pinceau ou bien meme d'une brosse a dents, une bombe d'air propre, et lance toi.
Aspirateur à tes cotés pour eviter de faire disputer par maman


----------



## TicTacMint (3 Février 2009)

voilà la pièce jointe, rien d'anormale...
j'y ai mis aussi ce que m'a indiqué Istat Pro... 

je vais essayer de le nettoyer donc...

En tout cas, merci pour tout!


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (3 Février 2009)

TicTacMint a dit:


> voilà la pièce jointe, rien d'anormale...
> j'y ai mis aussi ce que m'a indiqué Istat Pro...
> 
> je vais essayer de le nettoyer donc...
> ...



... je ne trouve rien d'anormal à tes températures pour un MacBook, oubien ???


----------



## laf (3 Février 2009)

70° avec un proc. sur idle, ça fait beaucoup quand même non?

Là, sur mon iMac, il est à 24° (2 applis ouvertes).

En pleine séance d'encodage, guère plus de 50° à cette saison, on verra en été, s'il arrive...


----------



## TicTacMint (3 Février 2009)

GraphiqueDesign: non, quand je disais rien d'anormale, c'était pour le moniteur d'activité (il n'y a pas de programme qui prend toute mes capacités) 

enfin, j'ai démonté mon ordi, j'ai retiré les poussières (il n'y en avait presque pas), j'ai tout redémarré, mais c'est toujours à 70° pour le CPU A et le ventilateur à 5300 rpm...

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, à part mettre des glaçons (ce qui marche très bien, la t° descend à 60°C:rateau 

Il 'y a personne qui à déjà eu ce genre de problèmes?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Février 2009)

Il y a un problème, le système est en charge à 50% presque tout le temps d'après le graphe. Ce n'est pas normal du tout. Il faut afficher *Toutes les opérations* et pas seulement *Mes opérations* dans le *Moniteur d'activité*.


----------



## surfman06 (3 Février 2009)

Juste pour dire qu'une température de 70° voir 80° pour un processeur n'est pas alarmant, le processeur peut supporter ces températures.
Par contre, ton inquiétude du pourquoi il atteint ces températures est parfaitement fondée.
Essaie de faire un peu le ménage aussi bien hardware que software, et de faire un bon coup de maintenance (Onyx,...)  vas voir dans la console les différents logs, et bien sur le moniteur d'activité pour essayer de trouver un indice qui t'aiderait.
As tu fait une mise à jour quelconque ????
Sinon fais une sauvegarde et reviens en arrière si t'as Time Machine ou ton Macbook fonctionnait bien.....

Tiens nous au courant.

Bien vu Pascal-TTH.........


----------



## TicTacMint (3 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il faut afficher *Toutes les opérations* et pas seulement *Mes opérations* dans le *Moniteur d'activité*.



Comment fait-on pour afficher "toute le opérations" du moniteur?

et j'ai bien une sauvegarde time machine, je n'y ai pas pensé!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Février 2009)

Le bouton ovale sur la droite de la fenêtre affichera plus d'options dont une liste déroulante avec notamment *Toutes les opérations*.


----------



## TicTacMint (3 Février 2009)

Waw, merci, c'était ça! 
un problème avec une application d'imprimante!!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Février 2009)

C'est donc résolu.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (4 Février 2009)

surfman06 a dit:


> Juste pour dire qu'une température de 70° voir 80° pour un processeur n'est pas alarmant, le processeur peut supporter ces températures.



... normalement, ça peut encaisser jusqu'à 130°C, ça laisse de la marge !!!
... Puis quand vraiment ça chauffe trop, il doit y avoir une mise hors-service de sécurité !!!
... Mais je rejoins surfman06 quand il dit qu'il est normal que tu cherches à comprendre pourquoi c'est comme ça, perso, je n'en dormirais pas la nuit ;o)))



> Bien vu Pascal-TTH.........



... oui bravo Pascal-TTH !!!


----------



## lainbebop (4 Février 2009)

bonjour, moi j'ai un soucis, mon pross monte à 70°, et j'ai juste safari d'ouvert !
50% d'utilisation pross en idle !!
(mac en charge)

j'ai pourtant fermé toutes les applications, ça reste à 50% d'utilisation CPU

(MB alu 2,4 avec 2 go de ram)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Février 2009)

lainbebop a dit:


> bonjour, moi j'ai un soucis, mon pross monte à 70°, et j'ai juste safari d'ouvert !
> 50% d'utilisation pross en idle !!
> (mac en charge)
> 
> ...






Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il y a un problème, le système est en charge à 50% presque tout le temps d'après le graphe. Ce n'est pas normal du tout. Il faut afficher *Toutes les opérations* et pas seulement *Mes opérations* dans le *Moniteur d'activité*.


----------



## sunnlight (15 Août 2012)

Bonsoir 

Je connais le même problème de surchauffe c'est à dire 70 degrés après 2 à 3 heures d'utilisation et j'ai installé smcfan control. Après 2 minutes on perd déjà 10 degrés.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (15 Août 2012)

sunnlight a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je connais le même problème de surchauffe c'est à dire 70 degrés après 2 à 3 heures d'utilisation et j'ai installé smcfan control. Après 2 minutes on perd déjà 10 degrés.



SI c'est pour changer la vitesse de la soufflerie sans comprendre à quoi est due la température, autant aider d'avantage en y mettant des glaçons sur le capot ... si si


----------



## sunnlight (15 Août 2012)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> SI c'est pour changer la vitesse de la soufflerie sans comprendre à quoi est due la température, autant aider d'avantage en y mettant des glaçons sur le capot ... si si




Je suis tout à fait d'accord et j'aimerais aussi en connaître la cause. Cela étant dit je ne prendrais pas le risque de m'aventurer à démonter mon mac pour faire un nettoyage à l'intérieur. Et même si la température atteint  parfois les 70 degrés tant qu'il y n'a pas de conséquences fâcheuses il n'y a pas de quoi trop s'inquiéter.


----------



## arnold84fr (22 Août 2012)

slt ,le mien monte jusqu&#8217;à 90 et + lorsque je branche du matos sur les ports usb(controleurs midi X 5) ainsi qu un ecran externe(via un adaptateur mini display) avec mes logiciels  ableton live et traktor pour ceux qui connaissent  ,je fait de la musique assister par ordi,mon macbook a 2 dd (350 g a 5200 et un autre a la place du lecteur de disc de 750g a 7200 et 8g de ram et c est un core 2 duo a 2GHz ,cela me provoque des saut du cpu  une infos pour ne plus avoir ce problème me serais très utile merci


----------



## nikomimi (22 Août 2012)

Heu je vois pas de problème dans ton cas, tu fait tout pour utiliser à fond ta machine, donc + tu lui en demande et + elle chauffe, je vois pas comment tu pourrait éviter sa.


----------



## just-ice76 (28 Août 2012)

L'installation d'un ssd pourrait vous faire gagner quelques degrés. 
Bien dépoussiérer l'ordinateur de temps en temps aussi. 
Si le Mac a plus de trois ans vous pouvez aussi changer la pâte thermique sur le CPU et le GPU.

Un logiciel utile : SMC fan control qui permet de contrôler la vitesse de son ventilateur.

Cordialement


----------



## sunnlight (28 Août 2012)

oui tout çà c'est bien joli, mais j'aimerais savoir comment dépoussiérer un mac le mien a 4 ans (Imac de bureau). Il est vrai que le dessus est brulant à cuire des oeufs après plus d'1 heure d'utilisation. 

Pour ma part il est hors de question que je démonte mon mac. Alors comment faire?


----------



## chrispff (28 Août 2012)

sunnlight a dit:


> oui tout çà c'est bien joli, mais j'aimerais savoir comment dépoussiérer un mac le mien a 4 ans (Imac de bureau). Il est vrai que le dessus est brulant à cuire des oeufs après plus d'1 heure d'utilisation.
> 
> Pour ma part il est hors de question que je démonte mon mac. Alors comment faire?



Malheureusement, comment faire un nettoyage efficace sans avoir acces a la poussiere 
C'est un peu comme balayer, puis ramasser la poussiere avec une pelle trouée 

Mon cas est different car j'ai 2 MacBook, mais la premiere fois ou j'en ai démonté un, j'ai compris l'importance de le nettoyer...
Maintenant les 2 MB y passe tous les 6 mois, et je pense que cela a eu un role dans leur duree de vie.


----------



## sunnlight (28 Août 2012)

oui bien sûr en fait je me disais peut-etre avec une bombe à air sec à travers les ventilos ou un petit aspirateur à main


----------



## Saevin (28 Août 2012)

Pour la 10ème fois, installez le logiciel SMC FAN CONTROL !


----------



## sunnlight (28 Août 2012)

oui Saevin merci mais quand j'en ai parlé une fois ici on m'a dit que çà ne remédiait pas à la cause de la surchauffe. Mais c'est une bonne option. Juste à combien faut il régler les ventilos avec smc fan control pour optimiser?


----------



## chrispff (28 Août 2012)

sunnlight a dit:


> oui bien sûr en fait je me disais peut-etre avec une bombe à air sec à travers les ventilos ou un petit aspirateur à main



C'est un peu mieux que rien, mais ca ne remplacera jamais d'ouvrir et avoir un veritable acces pour tout enlever. Tu risques meme d'être surpris par la quantité apres 4 ans (selon ou il est placé, si tu as des animaux domestiques, etc...)




Saevin a dit:


> Pour la 10ème fois, installez le logiciel SMC FAN CONTROL !



Ce n'est pas un logiciel qui va lui retirer la poussiere des ventillos 
La poussiere s'accumule jusqu'au jour ou..... c'est trop tard!
Que ce soit un problème de ventillo ou non, de toute façon, ca ne peut que lui faire du bien pour sa durée de vie!


----------



## sunnlight (28 Août 2012)

alors comment on ouvre un imac alu?? aie aie aie. ouie ouie ouïe


----------



## chrispff (28 Août 2012)

sunnlight a dit:


> alors comment on ouvre un imac alu?? aie aie aie. ouie ouie ouïe



1 Tu te prepares psychologiquement, sans flipper a l'avance.
2 Tu vas sur Internet prendre un bon tuto qui concerne ton modele.
3 Tu t'assures d'avoir les bon outils, et une bombe dépoussiérante de qualité (a 3/4 &#8364; d'écart....)
4 Le jour ou tu a du temps devant toi tu te lances.
5 Mets toi de la musique Zen/ Classique, et evite le Punk / Hard Rock / etc ...
6 Vire ton chien / enfant / femme de la piece pour être sur d'être tranquille

Plus serieusement, prends ton temps et ne force surtout pas (meme s'il y a des clips), c'est la meilleure solution pour ne rien endommager, que ce soit un iMac ou tout autre chose...

PS : cela est en dehors du nettoyage des ventillos, mais tu es bien sous SL? tu as bien verifier qu'aucun processus ne pouvait en etre responsable?


----------



## sunnlight (28 Août 2012)

Je viens d'installer SMCFAN CONTROL et le GPU diode est déjà à 74 degrés sans avoir forcer l'utilisation après 1 heure. Apparemment çà ne sert pas à grand chose ben zut


----------



## Val.06 (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

je me permet de rebondir sur le sujet car j'ai également un problème de surchauffe avec mon macbook sous ML ; il monte hautement en température alors que je ne fais que surfer sur Safari... --'

J'ai donc ouvert le moniteur d'activité comme expliqué, et j'avoue m'y perdre au milieu de toutes ces opérations ( j'ai donc affiché tout les process comme disait Pascal ) ;

Je vois donc les choses suivantes :

au niveau des process, un certain _AGAdminService_ par root utilise jusqu'à 100% du CPU, le reste c'est du safari ou encore _WindowServer_ par _windowserver qui monte jusqu'à 15% ;

en bas de page, onglet CPU on m'indique %User oscille entre 50-70%, %System <10% et enfin % Idle monte jusqu'à 45% ;

Vous qui vous y connaissez, voyez vous quelque chose d'anormal ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Septembre 2012)

Kill les process. C'est violent mais ça marche. AGAdminService est un client Citrix, voir s'il y a une mise à jour.


----------



## Val.06 (10 Septembre 2012)

Bizarre car j'ai désinstallé ce Citrix car à vrai dire je ne savais plus pourquoi j'avais ça en stock --'

Mais j'ai beau quitté le process, il revient 30 secondes après au galot alors je ne sais trop que faire 

EDIT : ha j'ai ptre trouvé une solution - résolu ! Il faut executer la commande suivante dans le terminal (si d'autres personnes sont concernées ): 

_sudo launchctl unload -w /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.citrix.agadminservice.plist_

 fini AGAdmin


----------

